# القاب ورموز العدزراء مريم



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2009)

*أ- من حيث عظمتها وصلتها بالله: 
1- نلقبها بالملكة، القائمة عن يمين الملك: (مز45 : 9).
ًعلىيمين السيد المسيح. ونقول عنها في القداس الإلهي "سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا".
2- نقول عنها أيضاًَ "أمنا القديسة العذراء": -"يا يوحناهذه أمك" (يو 19 :27)
3- و نرمز لها بسلم يعقوب (تك28:12) أوصلت سكان الأرض إلى السماء بولادتها للمسيح.
4-وقد لقبت العذراء أيضاً بالعروس:- لأنها تحقق فيها قول الرب لها في المزمور "اسمعي يا ابنتي وانظري، وأميلي أذنك، وانسي شعبك وبيت أبيك. فإن الملك قد اشتهى حسنك، لأنه هو ربك وله تسجدين" (مز45). "كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل، مشتملة بأطراف موشاة بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة".ولذلك لقبت بصديقة سليمان، أي عذراء النشيد
5- ونلقبها أيضاً بلقب الحمامة الحسنة: التي حملت لأبينا نوح غصناً من الزيتون،
رمزاً للسلام، تحمل إليه بشرى الخلاص من مياه الطوفان (تك 8 : 11). 
وبهذا اللقب يبخر الكاهن لأيقونتها وهو خارج من الهيكل. وهو يقول "السلام لك أيتها العذراء مريم الحمامة الحسنة". وهي التي حملت بشرى الخلاص بالمسيح.
6- وتشبه العذراء أيضاً بالسحابة: لارتفاعها وشبهتها النبوة في مجيئها إلى مصر بالسحابة. "وحي من جهة مصر: هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر. فترتجف أوثان مصر. ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (أش 1:19). و الرب يجئ على السحاب (مت 16 : 27).
ب- ألقابها ورموزها من حيث أمومتها للسيد المسيح:
7- ومن الألقاب التي وصفت بها العذراء (ثيؤطوكوس): - أي "والدة الإله" . وهذا اللقب الذي أطلقه عليها المجمع المسكوني المقدس المنعقد في أفسس سنة 431م . وبهذا اللقب "أم ربي" خاطبتها القديسة أليصابات (لو 1 : 43)
8- ومن ألقابها أيضاً المجمرة الذهب: -ونسميها (تي شوري) وأحياناً شورية هرون ... أما الجمر الذي في داخلها، ففيه الفحم يرمز إلى ناسوت المسيح، والنار إلى لاهوته، كما قيل في الكتاب "إلهنا نار آكلة" (عب 12 : 29). والمجمرة من ذهب، يدل على عظمة العذراء.
9- وتلقب العذراء أيضاً بالسماء الثانية: لأنه كما أن السماء هي مسكن الله، هكذا كانت العذراء مريم أثناء الحمل المقدس مسكناً لله.
10- وتلقب العذراء كذلك بمدينة الله: "أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله" أو "مدينة الملك العظيم" " وهو العلي الذي أسسها.." (مز87) 11 وبهذه الصفة لقبت بالكرمة التي وجد فيها عنق وبهذا اللقب تتشفع بها الكنيسة في صلاة الساعة الثالثة، وتقول لها "يا والدة الإله أنت هي الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة"...
13- وبصفة هذه الأمومة لها ألقاب أخرى منها:
+ أم النور الحقيقي "النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان" (يو 1 : 9). 
+ أم القدوس. "لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو 1 : 35)
+ أم المخلص، وقد دعي إسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه (مت 1 : 21)
13- ومن رموزها أيضاً العليقة التي رآها موسى النبي: (خر 3 : 2). ونقول في المديحة "العليقة التي رآها موسى النبي في البرية، مثال أم النور طوباها حملت جمر اللاهوتية، تسعة أشهر في أحشاها ولم تمسسها بأذية"
14- ومن رموزها أيضاً تابوت العهد: وكان من خشب السنط الذي لا يبالذهب من الداخل والخارج (خر 25 : 10)، رمزاً لنقاوة العذراء وعظمتها. وكانت رمزاً أيضاً لما يحمله التابوت في داخله من أشياء ترمز إلى السيد المسيح فقد كان يحفظ فيه "قسط من ذهب فيه المن، وعصا هرون التي أفرخت" (عب 9 : 4)، ولوحا الشريعة (رمزاً لكلمة الله المتجسد).
15- وهكذا تشبه العذراء أيضاً بقسط المن: لأن المن كان رمزاً للسيد المسيح، الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء، كل من يأكله يحيا به، (يو 6 : 32 ، 48 ، 49). وما دام السيد المسيح يشبه بالمن، فالعذراء قسط المن.
16- وتشبه العذراء أيضاً بعصا هرون التي أفرخت:
أي أزهرت وحملت براعم الحياة بمعجزة (عد 17 : 6 - 8). مع أن العصا أصلاً لا حياة فيها يمكن أن تفرخ زهراً وثمراً. . ورد هذا الوصف في ابصالية الأحد.
17-نرمز لها بخيمة الاجتماع (قبة موسى): كان يحل فيها الرب، والعذراء حل فيها الرب. وفي الأمرين أظهر الله محبته لشعبه. وهكذا نقول في الابصلمودية "القبة التي صنعها موسى على جبل سيناء، شبهوك بها يا مريم العذراء .. التي الله داخلها".
18- وتشبه العذراء بالباب الذي في المشرق: 
ذلك الذي رآه حزقيال النبي وقال عنه الرب "هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً، لا يُفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان. لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً" (حز 44 : 1، 2)
19- ولأنها هذا الباب الذي في المشرق، وصفت بأنها باب الحياة - باب الخلاص:
السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج 
(حز 44 : 2)...لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة. 
20- شبهت أيضاً بقدس الأقداس:
هذا الذي كان يدخله رئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة كل سنة، ليصنع تكفيراً عن الشعب كله. ومريم العذراء حل في داخلها رب المجد مرة واحدة لأجل فداء العالم كله.ومن ألقابها أيضاً:-القبة الثانية - شورية هارون - فخر جنسنا - المركبة الشاروبيمية - زينة نفوسنا - ابنة صهيون - جبل الله الدسم - كرسي الملك...إلخ ...وأشهر ما تلقب به كلية الطهر​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 أغسطس 2009)

*راااااااااااااائع يا حبيبتى 
بركة صلاتها تكون معانا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا رجعا ليسوع
تسلم ايدك
ميرررررسى على الالقاب والرموز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> الرب يباركك​*



*مرسي خالص لحضرتك

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2009)

العدرا امنا
*لا توجد امرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء واهتم بها الكتاب مثل مريم العذراء ... رموز عديدة عنها في العهد القديم وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات في العهد الجديد.*
*وما أكثر التمجيدات والتأملات التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الأباء ... وما أمجد الألقاب التي تلقبها بها الكنيسة ، مستوحاة من روح الكتاب.*
*إنها أمنا كلنا وسيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك العذراء الدائمة البتولية الطاهرة المملوءة نعمة القديسة مريم ، الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة أم النور ، أم الرحمة والخلاص ، الكرمة الحقانية.*
*هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في تسابيحها و ألحانها:*
*علوت يا مريم فوق الشاروبيم وسموت يا مريم فوق السارافيم .*
*مريم التي تربت في الهيكل وعاشت حياة الصلاة والتأمل منذ طفولتها وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي إختاره الرب للحلول فيه.*
*أجيال طويلة إنتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان ( غل 4 : 4 ).*
*هذه التي أزالت عار حواء وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية . إنها والدة الإله ، دائمة البتولية.*
*إنها العذراء التي أتت إلي بلادنا اثناء طفولة المسيح وأقامت في أرضنا سنوات قدستها خلالها وباركتها.*
*وهي العذراء التي ظهرت في الزيتون منذ ما يزيد عن 33 عاما وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير بنورها وظهورها وإفتقادها لنا .*
*وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة ، نعيد لها فيها وقصص معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر.*
*إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا فقد اختلطت بمشاعرنا  في عمق ، خرج من العقيدة إلي الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة . ما أعظمه شرفا لبلادنا وكنيستنا أن تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي وأن تتراءى علي قبابها منذ سنين طويلة.*
*لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء مريم.*
**********************
*موضع رائغ ومميز راجعة*
*ميرسىليكى*


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*بركة صلاتها تكون معانا امين

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع

رينا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2009)

عجيبة هى امك ايها الرب 

من يستطيع ان يدرك اعجوبة

 الاعاجيب هذه عذراء تحبل ..

 عذراء تلد

مشكورة يا راجعة للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *راااااااااااااائع يا حبيبتى
> بركة صلاتها تكون معانا
> يسوع يباركك​*



*مرسي يا بوني 

نورتيني يا قمر 

بركة العدرا معانا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا رجعا ليسوع
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى على الالقاب والرموز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرررررسي خالص يا كوكو

دام لي تواصلك وتشجيعك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 أغسطس 2009)

19- ولأنها هذا الباب الذي في المشرق، وصفت بأنها باب الحياة - باب الخلاص:
السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج 
(حز 44 : 2)...لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة. ​ 

موضوع في منتهى الرووووووووووعة
شكراً على الالقاب والرموز المميزة
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *بركة صلاتها تكون معانا امين
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع
> 
> رينا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرسي هابي 
نورتيني حضرتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 أغسطس 2009)

*بركة صلاتها تكون معانا
امين
موضوع رائع و جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا جرجس علي الاضافة الجميلة للموضوع​*


----------



## youhnna (13 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع راجعا ليسوع
خصوصا انه فى صوم العذراءمريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ومن احب القاب العذراء لقب ام المخلص او ام الخلاص
لانه عن طريقها جاء المخلص الذى صار لنا به الخلاص واعادنا مره اخرى الى ملكوته
شفاعه وصلوات ام المخلص تكون معنا امين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> عجيبة هى امك ايها الرب
> 
> من يستطيع ان يدرك اعجوبة
> 
> ...



*مرسي كليمو علي المشاركة الجميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> 19- ولأنها هذا الباب الذي في المشرق، وصفت بأنها باب الحياة - باب الخلاص:
> السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج
> (حز 44 : 2)...لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة. ​
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص يا الملكة 
نورتيني يا قمر 

لا تغيبي عنا يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا مرمورة يا جميلة
الرب يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال تسلم ايدك يا قمر​



*مرسي يا مورة
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص لمرورك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع رائع راجعا ليسوع
> خصوصا انه فى صوم العذراءمريم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ومن احب القاب العذراء لقب ام المخلص او ام الخلاص
> ...



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> 19- ولأنها هذا الباب الذي في المشرق، وصفت بأنها باب الحياة - باب الخلاص:
> السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج
> (حز 44 : 2)...لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة. ​
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا الملكة 
نورتيني يا جميلة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2009)

*طوباكي يا مريم *
*ميرررسي اووو ي يا راجعه ليسوع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
يا راجعا
بركه صلواتها تكون معاكى
​


----------

